# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  SmartBeacons, SmartBeacon, Paris, France, London, England

## Airicist

Manufacturer - SmartBeacon

----------


## Airicist

SmartBeacon - iBeacon 

Published on Jan 26, 2014

----------

